

Stippling - pdq
http://roberthodgin.com/stippling/

======
pdq
Here's a stippling implementation in Processing, inspired by the above:

[https://github.com/jordanorelli/stippling](https://github.com/jordanorelli/stippling)

------
oakwhiz
It would be neat to do something like this but by detecting high-frequency
regions of the image (possibly using a wavelet transform) and placing smaller
circles in areas with more high-frequency detail.

------
unoti
Something that might be really interesting: do it with moving video rather
than a single image. There are several ways it might work, each of which could
look very different.

------
AnthonBerg
Beauty emerges from insight, understanding, first principles, and rigor.

